

Hipster: The Dead End of Western Civilization - ktf
http://www.adbusters.org/magazine/79/hipster.html

======
doctoboggan
The new generation does something that the old generation says will ruin
everything.

The new generation gets old and their kids do the same. Rinse, repeat.

What is different here?

~~~
_mayo
Nothing, and it looks like this article is over two years old.

------
bluekeybox
Wow, someone's been sipping hateorate.

